# Signs of foaling



## GlacierRidge (Jul 7, 2008)

Are the signs that foaling is getting closer similar to that of a horse? I've foaled out several large breed horses, but never a donkey...or mini for that matter....and with my donkey due in about 6 weeks, I'm wondering if all of the signs of foaling (all or none that can happen to any given one!) the same as in horses? I always watched the bag shape/teats/waxing and consistency of the milk, the tummy size and shape, softening in the dock area, vulva color, etc. Out of 7 foals, I missed one...and when I DID get out there at 4am, I JUST missed him! Two times the mares seemed to actually WAIT for me to come down to the barn....one waiting till I was down there at a sporatic time cleaning up, another waited until exactly morning chore time....and she needed help...almost as if she knew she would. Anyway, it's been 3 foal-less years here, and I'm eagerly awaiting our first donkey (mini) foal....I've never seen a cuter baby than a donkey foal! But with such a period of time which they can actually foal.... I don't want to go crazy watching for the wrong signs, or signs that won't show up. Her stall is prepared, and she's getting used to it a little bit longer every day. As long as she's got hay in front of her, she doesn't care where she is!






She's an old pro at being a mom, she's 15 and has had at least half a dozen foals I am told, but I know nothing about the time frame which she likes to have them, and know that can change as she sees fit.....

Eager for the big day,

Angie


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jul 8, 2008)

Angie, yes the signs are the same as a horse. You'll do just great being a first time Donkey Mom.



The only thing I always do is just touch around there udder area alot a few weeks before they actually foal..it just helps them get use to having "someone" down there before baby actually has to nurse. You'll do great. REALLY! ...and I bet you wont miss this one either.



Donkey foals ARE the cutest babies






that have ever been born!


----------



## GlacierRidge (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks! Yep, already been playing with her down there...... she's such a sweet girl, she doesn't care what I do to her.....lol..... I got quite a gem here!

Angie


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jul 9, 2008)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwww she sure sounds like a sweetheart.

Corinne


----------

